# Good Forecast Anyone going Sat??



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/destin-florida

Forecast looks really nice for Saturday, would love to go offshore. Anyone want to go? :thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Definitely going


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

It was beautiful out there today, I'll definitely be going on Saturday!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have to work on saturday but I will be out on sunday


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*fishing crew*

Ok, well I'm looking for a crew to launch with so if someone needs some company let me know.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be out there!


----------



## Yakoff (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys

I was planning a trip to kayak a mile or two off the beach in Destin this weekend, initially got scared off with the weather you guys are having this week but plan on making a decision Friday to come fish/camp/fish with my family.

I have always rented a condo when staying in Destin, but my kids really enjoy our past beach camping trips here in TX so I think we will give that a shot. 

Can you guys help out with places to tent camp in or around the Destin area. Nothing to detailed Ill do my own leg work but do want to get some "insider" info on places we might want to stay away from...

and Ill thank you up front for sharing the fish... I hope to catch a few.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

You might want to look at Henderson Beach for camping. Also, I may be going out in Kayak Sat morning. Only looking to go from sandbar to 1/2 mile out trolling for Kings/Spanish and/or jigging for Pompano, but would be cool to have another kayaker out there.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.floridastateparks.org/hendersonbeach/default.cfm


----------



## Yakoff (Apr 30, 2014)

I just call henderson, they are full.
The ole lady says 9hrs is too far to drive
Maybe Ill just head to Corpus, and wait until I get better chance to fish with you guys..., 


I will certainly look for you guys, if I wake up in FL Saturday morning...


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

I might go in the afternoon. I've gotta work Saturday morning


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Henderson seems to fill up quickly and if so, Topsail is a little to the east 10 miles. Unfortunately the camp sites are not as close to the beach. They also have some nice cabins that are reasonably priced and fairly new. Good luck. I wish I had an outback.... I would be out there.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

I may be on destin or pcb this weekend where are you guys launching?


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

A couple of us launching from Henderson at 8:00 am on Saturday. I'll be in a bright yellow wilderness ride, my name is Jim.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok awesome any specific gear to bring? Meaning Are we just trolling it we bottom fishing to? I don't like to carry a lot. Ill be on a dune hobie oasis. Since my pa12 is not in yet.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Not planning on deep bottom fishing. We will both be paddling, not peddling, so just gonna mess around outside the second sand bar. Troll some cigar minnows, deep diving lures for King or Cobia, maybe casting spoons for Spanish or jigs for Pompano. We are somewhat newbies, just trying to learn, have fun, and hopefully catch something to eat 
The other guy (Ryan) may be brining some live blue crab for bait.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Yakoff said:


> I just call henderson, they are full.
> The ole lady says 9hrs is too far to drive
> Maybe Ill just head to Corpus, and wait until I get better chance to fish with you guys...,
> 
> ...


Check out Rocky Bayou (Fred Gannon) Park in Niceville. It's not on the beach and the bayou isn't really good for swimming/fishing with all this rain, but cheap camping and only 10 minute drive to Destin beaches.

I'll be heading out on Saturday from Henderson State as well. Looking forward to catching something and at least learning from people who've been fishing this area for a while.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

comparin said:


> Not planning on deep bottom fishing. We will both be paddling, not peddling, so just gonna mess around outside the second sand bar. Troll some cigar minnows, deep diving lures for King or Cobia, maybe casting spoons for Spanish or jigs for Pompano. We are somewhat newbies, just trying to learn, have fun, and hopefully catch something to eat
> The other guy (Ryan) may be brining some live blue crab for bait.


I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to fishing in the Gulf. I was doing some reading up and think I may go the cheap route for spanish and try out the cheap straw rigs I've seen across the internet. I haven't done much fishing with any luck outside the sandbar, so I don't know if bringing live shrimp is worth it that far out (drifting in 20+' depth) if you're not gonna park over some numbers. I've got a milk crate on my kayak so I'll also bring a pompano rig or jig, couple mirrodines, giant rapala, gotcha, and spoons. My big fallback is hoping something bites my fresh blue crab and takes me on sleigh ride.

Any Destin kayak-fishing guru's have some input on what we should be focusing on? With all this rain I have a feeling sight fishing for anything won't be feasible unless there's a flock of birds piled up on the bait.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey boom yak if u use regular straws you'll prob be tying rigs all day since the break the straw so easily. Go to walmart an pick up the pink and great sunglass rubber lanyard thing and cut those in to pieces they work better for me from my exp.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

I meant green not great lol. But if ur shooting for Spanish the. Cigar minnows are prob all u need. If u guys are trolling and live if u guys decide to sit on wrecks


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Henderson*



comparin said:


> A couple of us launching from Henderson at 8:00 am on Saturday. I'll be in a bright yellow wilderness ride, my name is Jim.


Never launched from Henderson how tough is it to get boat to beach? Do they have steps to deal with? Thanks


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Ptpainton said:


> Never launched from Henderson how tough is it to get boat to beach? Do they have steps to deal with? Thanks


It is kind of a long haul. I used to carry overhead down the stairs but that's way too much work. I bought a cart that goes through the scupper holes. Now I can take all my gear in one trip. Best option is to take the dirt road I highlighted and park near it if you have a cart or wheels for rolling your kayak. It puts you on the beach on the side where it's less crowded. The dirt road has a cable across it but you can unhitch it to get your gear through. Link is a pic with highlighted route. If you have a shorter kayak 10' or less it may be possible to use the ramp located in the yellow circle. Super crowded though and not sure a cart would make the turns.

http://i.imgur.com/dt5wEzU.jpg


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mcdonalds straws with the yellow and red lines work really good, and they are really tough, although at the beach, they are usually behind the counter because fisherman take them to fish with.


----------

